# [LEAK][AGAIN]Radio for Thunderbolt, versatile for GB Leak and Froyo.



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Download - MR2 Radio 

This is known to be versatile, and you should be able to use those GB ROMs from your favorite developers. This is also the same radio form the other day, have fun using it and get ready for another leak.

Cheers,

B16


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone having issues with this I am a little hesitant to flash this because of previous issues surrounding the first GB leak.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Not here, I am actually getting insane battery since I flashed a couple days ago.


----------



## Andrew (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah i havent had problems and ive been on it since monday


----------



## Buckeyefreak (Jun 7, 2011)

How versitale is it??..meaning do we have tested results going from gb to froyo and back??


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Fixed. And no, it doesn't work with CM7 due to the RIL. Enjoy


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

It is a froyo radio that is designed specifically to work with the MR2 that will be coming out shortly. However even though it is a froyo based radio it will not work with the existing froyo builds that are our there. Since it utilizes an updated RIL it also works well with the GB roms that are out there. It is actually a very stable radio and it seems to address a number of the problems that are currently being seen.


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

MR2 Radio MD5: 4072b5954bf0032103b62c5ae69cb13e


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Bummer on doesn't work w/cm7 hopefully cm gets some fixes soon. 4G/wifi/and location still suck hard for me no matter what I try on cm7.


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe... but the rest of CM7's sheer awesomeness makes up for having to live in a 3G world...


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

MikereDD said:


> Bummer on doesn't work w/cm7 hopefully cm gets some fixes soon. 4G/wifi/and location still suck hard for me no matter what I try on cm7.


That's strange I'm getting great location locks, wifi works good on dream kernel, and I haven't had a chance to try 4G I live a little ways out of Boston and it doesn't reach me.


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

MikereDD said:


> Bummer on doesn't work w/cm7 hopefully cm gets some fixes soon. 4G/wifi/and location still suck hard for me no matter what I try on cm7.


That's strange I'm getting great location locks, wifi works good on dream kernel, and I haven't had a chance to try 4G I live a little ways out of Boston and it doesn't reach me.


----------



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

MikereDD said:


> Bummer on doesn't work w/cm7 hopefully cm gets some fixes soon. 4G/wifi/and location still suck hard for me no matter what I try on cm7.


Have you tried drod's kang kernel? 3g to 4g handicraft is butter smooth and wifi works perfectly. I never have to go to data settings anymore

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

Nusince said:


> Maybe... but the rest of CM7's sheer awesomeness makes up for having to live in a 3G world...


I live in a place that has yet to get LTE all I need is some 3G.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

b16 said:


> Not here, I am actually getting insane battery since I flashed a couple days ago.


stock kernel? any special set up via setcpu?


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

no, all the GB builds with the new battery get really good battery life compared to the froyo phones


----------



## Jumpdrive (Jun 10, 2011)

This radio seems to be a lot better at 3g/4g transitions, and maybe some better signal strength in some areas, havent noticed anything else though


----------



## w3rdmau5 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have Froyo 2.2.1 running Das BAMF 1.7 rooted , will this Radio and MR2 update work on my phone. I'm getting mixed feedback on this working only for GB and not froyo, Can anyone confirm that it would be safe for me to Flash this radio and rom?

Thanks
wM


----------

